

Show HN: Build an open-source Android messaging app in 5 minutes - gozmike
http://juliangarritano.github.io/ethanifier-android/

======
gozmike
Hey Everyone,

Last year I wrote Ethanifier
([http://gozman.github.io/ethanifier/](http://gozman.github.io/ethanifier/))
and helped hundreds of people build their own single purpose apps like Ask HIV
and KPCB Edge.

Today, one of my friends has brought Ethanifier to Android and added in some
pretty cool features like Slack presence indicators. I think you'll get a kick
out of it - I'm certainly happy to share it with you. Hope you enjoy!

Mike

